# Help new PC randomly freezing up.



## Goshko (Jun 11, 2019)

Hey guys, so I built this new PC with the following parts :
GIGABYTE B450 I AORUS PRO WIFI AM4 AMD B450 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 HDMI Mini ITX AMD Motherboard
Team Elite Plus 8GB (2 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4 19200) Desktop Memory Model TPD48G2400HC16DC01
AMD RYZEN 3 2200G Quad-Core 3.5 GHz (3.7 GHz Max Boost) Socket AM4 65W YD2200C5FBBOX Desktop Processor 
EVGA 450 BT 100-BT-0450-K1 450W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Non-Modular Active PFC Power Supply
Vaseky M.2 2280 SATA 500G SSD TLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)


Problem is the PC randomly freezes... yesterday I was randomly browsing the internet and the computer froze. No blue screen or anything... just a random freeze and had to restart the computer.
Do you guys see any compatibility issues in my parts list ?

Thank you !


----------



## enxo218 (Jun 11, 2019)

What are you doing on it when it freezes how often does it occur and are you running any oc on the hardware?


----------



## Goshko (Jun 11, 2019)

It happened twice just when I was browsing the internet. I don't notice anything before it freezes up like abnormal fan speed indicating maybe the CPU would be over heathing or anything.

Everything is on stock clocks.


----------



## Gungar (Jun 11, 2019)

Are you using Firefox? i have freezes sometimes because of Firefox.


----------



## enxo218 (Jun 11, 2019)

Could be software related then , what os and browser are you running and have you checked events logs prior to freezing after restart?
If it occurs during Internet browsing have you noted hardware usage or any unknown processes when browser is opened? chromium based ones chew a lot depending on number of tabs open or what you are doing on the net.


----------



## Goshko (Jun 11, 2019)

Only using Chrome browser !

No I haven't checked event logs as I don't know how to do that.

Thing is when it freezes I can't even ctrl alt delete to check out task manager to see if anything abnormal happens. Ill try to see if anything weird happens when I just open the chrome browser.


----------



## EsaT (Jun 11, 2019)

Goshko said:


> No I haven't checked event logs as I don't know how to do that.


Event Viewer is for that.
Reliability Monitor is another tool in Windows.


Motherboard seems to have awfully lots of USB compatibility improvements, so if BIOS is old trying F32 would be one thing.








						B450 I AORUS PRO WIFI (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




Also that SSD is total noname brand.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 11, 2019)

is the ram on the compat list for ryzen ?, as for bios updates gigabyte do one every few months there quite keen in that regard which is a good thing.


----------



## Goshko (Jun 20, 2019)

So right now it's getting a blue screen and it says Video TDR Failure.

I tried update the MB bios and the Vega drivers but still happening ?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 20, 2019)

Do you have any other memory to try?
Maybe try manually setting the memory to 16-18-18-38


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 20, 2019)

Gigabyte boards (in my experience) are very hit and miss. It is just a thought but if you have access to a GPU try that, if not set your BIOS to run default to set the memory to the boards base speed (2133 I believe, not the XMP profile) and see if that helps.


----------



## John Naylor (Jun 21, 2019)

Chrome is an enigma .... I can not understand why on 2 identical machines one runs fine and the other only runs fine after removing Chrome.  I have spent so much time trying to find the cause that I gave up and banned it from our networks.









						How to Fix VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE in Windows 10 /8 /7 - XtremeRain
					

Like any other blue screen of death errors VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE can be a bigger issue for you. Sometimes, It may completely prevent…




					www.xtremerain.com


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 21, 2019)

On a side note - (a bit off topic) if you want to get the best performance out of that APU. You need faster ram. gaming performance would benefit greatly.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 23, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> On a side note - (a bit off topic) if you want to get the best performance out of that APU. You need faster ram. gaming performance would benefit greatly.


This is correct. The faster the better. Of course by the time you're done dropping coin for faster RAM, you might as well get an actual GPU for the money you'd be spending..


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 24, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is correct. The faster the better. Of course by the time you're done dropping coin for faster RAM, you might as well get an actual GPU for the money you'd be spending..


 I can't believe how relatively inexpensive RAM has gooten. You can get 32GB (it has sold out since this morning) for under $200 CAD!!! If that is true on Canada than it is potentially the same around the world.









						G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16D-8GVKB - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16D-8GVKB with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 24, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I can't believe how relatively inexpensive RAM has gooten. You can get 32GB (it has sold out since this morning) for under $200 CAD!!! If that is true on Canada than it is potentially the same around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I made that statement I was talking about DDR4-3600, 3800 or 4000. That stuff is the best for use with an APU, but is also pricey.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 24, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, I made that statement I was talking about DDR4-3600, 3800 or 4000. That stuff is the best for use with an APU, but is also pricey.



It is actually obscene. Double the price for 400 MHZ, really?????


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 24, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> It is actually obscene. Double the price for 400 MHZ, really?????


In some applications the performance difference can be worth it.


----------



## Goshko (Jun 27, 2019)

So after trying different hard drives and a few solutions on the internet nothing seems to work.

Newegg accepted to take the MB back with a 15% restocking fee if the board is not defective...Going to return that. But I am still stuck with this worthless CPU.

This was my first and last AMD build.

Tonight ill be swapping the ram stick with the ram that I have currently in my computer... see if that changes anything.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 27, 2019)

Goshko said:


> But I am still stuck with this worthless CPU.


The CPU is not the problem. Just get a different board.


----------



## Goshko (Jun 30, 2019)

I seem to have found the problem on my current setup... it only crasher when using both ram slots. If I only use 1 ram stick (4gb) it doesn't seem to crash at all. Could it be a bios setting ?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 30, 2019)

Goshko said:


> Could it be a bios setting ?


Could be. Have you verified that your ram settings/timings are correct?


----------



## Goshko (Jul 1, 2019)

Everything is set to auto right now. I havent touched anything.


----------



## Rezzorx (Jul 1, 2019)

I looked onto the supported RAM list of that mobo and that ram you bought  isnt on the list, at least not the 4gb model, the 8gb one that is only has 1 memory socket support.


----------



## sakoul21 (Jan 14, 2020)

I know I'm late but I found a solution. I had my 2600x on a b450m mortar with no issues paired with a 16G kit of trident Z 3200c16. I bought a 3700x for my MSI board and I put my 2600x on a aorus B450 pro with the same kit of memory that was working fine on the previous system. My GPU is a r9 390 which I never had any issues on multiple systems I had over the years. PSU is RM850i so all good there. To the point... I got ID 35 errors. These errors Indicate unstable cpu. Also from my experience I know that freezing is a voltage problem. I did a -20mvolt coreVID offset and no freezes anymore.


----------



## Goshko (Jan 14, 2020)

Turns out it was incompatible memory. Changed them for a diff set and everything worked fine from there.


----------

